
Magit on Kickstarter - Walkman
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1681258897/its-magit-the-magical-git-client
======
srazzaque
I use Magit daily and this is great to see. It's made me really start
evaluating how much I owe to open source devs like Jonas and how much I can
help in $ terms.

I sincerely hope it goes well and gets fully backed. It does make me wonder
how many great open source initiatives fall by the wayside purely because the
main driver behind it can no longer do it on "charity time".

Out of curiosity, can anyone comment on how long one could expect to live
comfortably off 55K CHF in Switzerland - considering average rent and living
costs? I remember everything being quite expensive there.

